# 1008.1.10



## steveray (Apr 9, 2018)

1008.1.10 Panic and fire exit hardware. Doors serving a
Group H occupancy and doors serving rooms or spaces with
an occupant load of 50 or more in a Group A or E occupancy
shall not be provided with a latch or lock unless it is panic
hardware or fire exit hardware.

How do we feel about this for "incidental A's"...Such as a large conference room, but not a separate occupancy....Commentary speaks of mixed use but not incidental.....

COMMENTARY:....Panic hardware is required on all doors that provide
means of egress to rooms and spaces of assembly
and educational (Groups A and E) occupancies
with an occupant load of 50 or more. This would
include large assembly spaces in mixed-use buildings.
These uses are characterized by higher occupant
load densities. Whereas doors from an
assembly or educational room with an occupant load
of less than 50 do not require panic hardware, a door
that provides means of egress for two or more such
rooms would require panic hardware when the combination
of spaces has a total occupant load of 50 or
more.
Thanks!

Can't find a clear code path to call a >750sqft >50 OL conference room not an A use.....

Nevermind, accessory is what I was looking for...


----------



## steveray (Apr 9, 2018)

And they do get individually classified
:
508.2.2 Occupancy classification. Accessory occupancies shall be individually classified in accordance with Section 302.1. The requirements of this code shall apply to each portion of the building based on the occupancy classification of that space.

So they do get panic hardware IMO....


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2018)

If it is an assembly 

Doors are required panic hardware

Including an assembly room inside a B occupancy


----------



## steveray (Apr 9, 2018)

Just one of things where it didn't make sense until I wrote it down and followed it out...And it is a single tenant building remodel and the doors aren't changing, so they are exempt under IEBC from "upgrading" anyway...


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2018)

steveray said:


> Just one of things where it didn't make sense until I wrote it down and followed it out...And it is a single tenant building remodel and the doors aren't changing, so they are exempt under IEBC from "upgrading" anyway...



Huh

Are they adding the assembly??

Sorry I am not into IEBC


----------



## RLGA (Apr 9, 2018)

You have to be careful with terminology. "Incidental" refers to those uses described in Section 509 (2015 IBC). 

If an assembly space or room does not meet the criteria for a Group A occupancy by occupant load (less than 50 occupants) or floor area (less than 750 sq. ft.), then it is not a Group A occupancy and the hardware requirement quoted does not apply. If it meets the criteria for a Group A occupancy, but can be considered an accessory occupancy (not "incidental"), it is still required to be classified as a Group A occupancy per Section 508.2.1 and meet all other criteria for the applicable Group A occupancy, except that the Group A occupancy does not need to be separated from other occupancies per Section 508.2.4. The requirement for panic/fire exit hardware would still apply.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 9, 2018)

Is the conference room in the scope of work? If so, then I think it would be required.


----------



## RLGA (Apr 9, 2018)

fatboy said:


> Is the conference room in the scope of work? If so, then I think it would be required.


If the conference room is less than 750 sq. ft. and or has an occupant load less than 50, then it is not a Group A occupancy and is not subject to the panic/fire exit hardware requirement.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 9, 2018)

RLGA said:


> If the conference room is less than 750 sq. ft. and or has an occupant load less than 50, then it is not a Group A occupancy and is not subject to the panic/fire exit hardware requirement.



I was working on the assumption in post #2 that the room in question was indeed, greater the 750 SF.................


----------



## steveray (Apr 10, 2018)

One of those 3 room or one room accordion door divider setups....Room has no change, only work to doors is paint.....Just find it almost ludicrous that Level 2 work doesn't drive ANY egress improvements in a single tenant building...$5 million remodel in a 150,000ft B/S2.....

805.1 Scope. The requirements of this section shall be limited
to work areas that include exits or corridors shared by more
than one tenant within the work area in which Level 2 alterations
are being performed, and where specified they shall
apply throughout the floor on which the work areas are
located or otherwise beyond the work area.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Apr 11, 2018)

steveray said:


> One of those 3 room or one room accordion door divider setups....Room has no change, only work to doors is paint.....Just find it almost ludicrous that Level 2 work doesn't drive ANY egress improvements in a single tenant building...$5 million remodel in a 150,000ft B/S2.....
> 
> 805.1 Scope. The requirements of this section shall be limited
> to work areas that include exits or corridors shared by more
> ...




In know your in CT, is this project also located in CT? 

If so your project area and the existing un-renovated portion of the building need to be in compliance with the CT Fire code which might require upgraded door hardware. Refer to CT IEBC Amendment 704.2  Minimum Standards


----------



## steveray (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks Tim...I will let the FM handle that...If they have been doing their required periodic inspections, there should be no issues...Those particular doors are outside the alteration work area and only being painted.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 11, 2018)

If with existing knob hardware, though the "code" does not require access upgrades, ADA does require change out to levers.
Point, if changed out does that constitute an alteration and if so what if the doors lack push/pull clearance, must they then be made to comply?


----------



## Michael Schirmer (May 21, 2019)

The code is 2018, 1010.1.10 but similar to 1008.1.10.

What is classified as main exit?  Exit of the tenant space or main exit out of a building?


----------



## cda (May 21, 2019)

Michael Schirmer said:


> The code is 2018, 1010.1.10 but similar to 1008.1.10.
> 
> What is classified as main exit?  Exit of the tenant space or main exit out of a building?





Main exit out of a building


----------



## Michael Schirmer (May 21, 2019)

So why does it matter if a space is 200 occupants of concentrated business and a space of 200 occupants that is 50 occupants of assembly and 150 occupants of concentrated business?  Why does one require panic hardware and another doesn't?  They're both pretty concentrated though 1:15 is definitely worse than 1:50.


----------



## steveray (May 21, 2019)

Michael Schirmer said:


> So why does it matter if a space is 200 occupants of concentrated business and a space of 200 occupants that is 50 occupants of assembly and 150 occupants of concentrated business?  Why does one require panic hardware and another doesn't?  They're both pretty concentrated though 1:15 is definitely worse than 1:50.



Guess.....B occupants are more familiar with the space and don't "panic" as much in an emergency......More orderly egress....


----------



## Tim Mailloux (May 21, 2019)

steveray said:


> One of those 3 room or one room accordion door divider setups....Room has no change, only work to doors is paint.....Just find it almost ludicrous that Level 2 work doesn't drive ANY egress improvements in a single tenant building...$5 million remodel in a 150,000ft B/S2.....
> 
> 805.1 Scope. The requirements of this section shall be limited
> to work areas that include exits or corridors shared by more
> ...



Make sure to follow this through with the CT Amendments to the IEBC and make sure the State Fire Code doesn't require the panic hardware.

(CT Add) 704.2 Minimum standards.
In addition to the requirements of this code, means of egress in existing buildings shall meet the requirements of the provisions of Part IV of the 2018
Connecticut State Fire Safety Code for the proposed occupancy.


----------



## cda (May 21, 2019)

Code changes are always welcomed by ICC


----------

